# Cape Creek Bridge



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

While motorhoming the Oregon Coast during the summer of 1993, my wife and I made many visits to the beautiful bridges along Highway 101. One of the most impressive is the Cape Creek Bridge near Florence, Oregon.










I took this picture of the Cape Creek Bridge, (my tow jeep in the foreground).

Many bridges, both highway and railway have been built to resemble the ancient Roman aqueducts.
Although this is a highway bridge, I have started to build for my railroad a bridge that will resemble the Cape Creek Bridge. To fit into my layout, my bridge will only be 10 ft. long and 26 inches high, obviously not to largescale. The measurements, structural information and pictures of the Cape Creek Bridge may all be found in the net.

The bridge is of reinforced concrete. I will make my bridge out of cedar boards and somehow finish it with textured paint to look like concrete.

Regards,

Rudy Allarde
Alabama


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what I've done so far:








Lower level arches: 7 1/4 " W x 12" H, for one arch.









Upper level arches: 7 1/4" W 10" H, for two arches.









Cutting the large parabolic arch span.









Fitting the large arch span.









One side of the bridge mid-section.
The bridge is being built into three sections ( one mid-section and two end sections).

This project may take me a few days. So, please bear with me.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rudy 

It looks like you got a good handle on a big project and it's looking really good to this point. 

Keep the updates coming. 

Randy


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, those arched bridges are sure nice. Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rudy, 

Good looking bridge you have there! Could I suggest that you think about using 'Masonry Paint' on it to represent the concrete? 

It would also add the needed protection to it at the same time. 

As a try out you may be able to buy 'tester pots' from your DIY stores - they have them here in the UK & I am sure that they would be available there in the USA. 

A mix of a light grey and cream would be close for a start. 

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are random shots of my progress :

































































I cut and paint the wood pieces in my shop and then assemble the pieces inside while I watch the Crimson Tide roll all over the Southeast














. By the time they (Alabama Crimson Tide) roll in Pasadena, this bridge's midsection should be finished.

Thank you for looking in.

Rudy Allarde


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, it's a piece of art!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, Rudy, it's not better than your roundhouse... 
.. but your roundhouse being superb, what else to say. 

you are setting high standards for the rest of us to reach.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice work. The majority of the Hwy 101 bridges in Oregon were the work of Conde McCullough, who produced some beautiful designs. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conde_McCullough 
Unfortunately, many of the bridges were built with beach sand, resulting in substantial deterioration and rusting of the rebar. I used to live in Waldport when they had a weight restriction on the original bridge, which has now been replaced. They did a pretty good job on the replacement filling the shoes of the original... 
The bridge he built in Oregon City is due to be closed for two years for refurbishement. The steel of the bridge was covered in gunite to prevent the acid fumes from the adjacent paper mills destroying the bridge. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregon_City_Bridge


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished the middle section of my bridge.









Added extra arches on each end.










The middle X-brace unit is a set of 3 different sized X-brace. Each unit will be placed in between each arch pair.










Each side rail unit is made up with 5 (star) shaped design. Each star is cut from a 1"x1" square. All side rail units and all trim are made from Poplar boards. 










The roadbed, also made of poplar, is detachable. I will put a few screws to snug it down to the arches. It is 11" wide. It is painted with a light gray primer and then sprayed with textured paint ( Valspar, Stone).










The bridge is primed with light gray primer. Then 2 or 3 coats of textured paint is sprayed inside and out ( Rustoleum, Caribbean Sand).

Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, Al


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice workm that is a VERY IMPRESSIVE bridge - thanks for all the photos.


----------



## Rudy Allarde (Jan 2, 2008)

continued:
































































I will work on the two end sections as soon as I come back from the SEGRS 2010 in Dalton, GA. I think the bridge will look good when finished by early summer.

Thank you for looking in.

Rudy Allarde
Indian Springs, AL

OT/NT
Sorry for this project's delay. I am pacemaker (heart) dependent. Around Christmastime, my heart pacemaker battery was near the end of its life. So, during the first week of January, 2010, my doctors replaced my thirteen year old pacemaker. Now, my new and larger battery unit should last me fifteen years, my doctor tells me.

My trains and me, all on battery.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rudy Allarde on 11 Dec 2009 10:13 PM 
Here are random shots of my progress :





























I cut and paint the wood pieces in my shop and then assemble the pieces inside while I watch the Crimson Tide roll all over the Southeast














. By the time they (Alabama Crimson Tide) roll in Pasadena, this bridge's midsection should be finished.

Thank you for looking in.

Rudy Allarde


Rudy: Really outstanding work. Just perfect all around. As I discovered on my arch bridge, the texture paint and trim details make stunning result. Even the PYT on the television agrees.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rudy, that's fabulous. What an ambitious project. It finished out wonderfully.

It will be great to see instsalled on the layout.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You never cease to amaze!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Love the bridge! Great work...gives me some ideas. I really like the level of detail you achieved with wood. The interior crossbracing is wonderful!


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I saw that bridge a few years back Mary and I drove the coast after a visit with her family in Oregon. Interesting bridge and equally interesting model! 

Jack


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

totally a work of ART.


----------

